

Apple Pay Tries to Solve a Problem That Really Isn’t a Problem - digital55
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/11/upshot/apple-pay-tries-to-solve-a-problem-that-really-isnt-a-problem.html

======
hashtag
I would actually prefer no physical wallet if it were possible. The idea that
your driver license, credit cards, debit (figuring out how to make this work
with ATMs too, and any other physical card all digital and works is in fact
the holy grail.

If like Passbook, I could store my cards and select which one digitally and
easily transact everywhere the way Stabucks does it or how the Apple Pay demo
during the keynote does it, that would be amazing. I would prefer just having
to carry my phone and nothing else (replace my keys while we're at it).

The problem is no matter how awesome this is, it won't happen unless this
universal system is in place everywhere. Currently not every store or merchant
accepts such a way to pay or identify yourself (in the case of IDs or even
other type of cards). And much like how there are still places that are cash
only, the adoption for this is likely going to take a long time, if ever, to
truly remove the feeling that I can finally not carry a wallet at all.

It is a problem (in the first world sense)in my opinion contrary to the
article, just one that lacks a universal solution due to it not being widely
adopted yet.

